# Uroplatus sikorae - Mossy Leaftail Geckos



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Male:









Female:


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice shots mettle









such a great pickup


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gorgeous!!









Where are these guys native?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

im diggin the pics in the lightbox, the new guys look great!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks boys.

These little freaks of nature come from Madagascar.


----------

